# Help, I have to drive!



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

The good news is I have a 2nd interview tomorrow. I've been looking for work since Sept. of '05. The bad news is I have to drive an hour from home AND drive on the highway, which is panic trigger for me. I can't find anyone who will drive with me. I can't turn this interview down. They seem really interested in me and money is really tight right now. I get married in June and I NEED a job. Any suggestions to help me stay calm on the highway? I really am afraid to drive on it. Thanks.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Best I can tell you is stay in the right hand lane whenever possible, that way you can drive slower and only have to worry about traffic on one side of you. I know this is a ridiculous question; but can you afford a cheap motel? That way you could take a secondary road tonight and go to your interview fresh in the morning. I wish I could be more help.Mark


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the response Mark. But unfortunetly I have small children who need me at home, plus I have to be in court at 8:00 am. The court house is an hour away from where my interview is. I just can't figure out how to follow the directions, watch for aggressive drivers AND ward off any panic attacks while driving all at the same time. I can't do my relaxation excersise's while I'm driving. Darn, can't anything be easy in life? (rhetorical question)


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

When I get panicky in the car I turn up the radio and the AC...or if its cold roll down the window. The heater makes me feel much worse.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I wish I had the answer. But I am the worst on this. I freak everytime I HAVE to go somewhere. I hate getting out in the car anymore.If you find something that works let me know. I have yet to find a solution.Good LuckKat


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Will you be driving on rt. 76? That's a tough road for anyone. Philly drivers are CRAZY!! I have to drive like them or they will drive you off the road. Oh, and they love flipping the bird and blowing the horn. Good luck


----------



## sancha (Dec 25, 2005)

playing my fav artist always seams to help ,it kind of keeps my mind off ,any worries and somehow calms me down, try it it might help


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know what your schedule is today but if you had the time you could drive there today just so you know where you're going. One of the biggest worries for me is not knowing where I'm going so before my last interview I drove by the place the week before.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I play my Joel Osteen CDS or other relaxing music but I like to feeel that God is in the car protecting meIt worksI am a neurotic driver but having God in the passenger seat really calms me down also remembering the calming =effect from Michaels tapes helpsKAren


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Okay, I say this with some shame, but I made my 16 year old son come with me. I was just too afraid to do it by myself. It was a really bad stomach day the night before the interview. It hurt so bad I couldn't sleep. The day of the interview the pain eased some what after I got back, but after dinner the pain was back. Today is a little better. No pain, just some discomfort. The good news is the interview went extremely well. It looks promising.And Brett; if you're familar with the Northeast section of Philly (Bensalem) that's where I had to go. I live right outside of philly, but on the other side. I'm actually 5 minutes from the philly border line. Upper Darby. Have you heard of it? Well anyway, I had to go to Roosevelt blvd. and those drivers are total maniacs! But I survived, thankfully.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm not familiar with that area but the people do drive like maniacs in Philly. I was in South Philly Monday. At least you made it and hopefully you will get the job. But that will mean traveling there everyday, yes?


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Brett Sr.:I'm not familiar with that area but the people do drive like maniacs in Philly. I was in South Philly Monaday. At least you made it and hopefully you will get the job. But that will mean traveling there everyday, yes?


Thankfully Brett, no! Just the interview was all the way out there. The actual job location is 20 minutes from home. Whew.... for that!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh,That's good. Could not imagine taking that drive everyday, that would give me IBS







.Good luck


----------

